# PSD Question...



## Brian Jones (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm an vet, and ex K9 handler. I was diagnosed with PTSD a long time ago. Well after much dragging of my feet I am finishing off my paperwork with the VA to officially putting the PTSD onto my service connected paperwork.

I have been doing some research about PSD's and the problems that I have with PTSD. What I have found so far sounds very promising especially since I have a love of working dogs. I was wondering if anyone here has any insights about going down this road.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So you are hoping that working with dogs and dog people will make you less likely to spazz out ?? OH BOY ! LOL

If you find people that are fun to be around, you will have fun. I don't know if it is going to help with PTSD.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 31, 2009)

LOL not open minded much? No actually there are programs that have shown real promise for vets that have trouble. http://www.psychdog.org can give you some more info about it if you want to read about it. But there are several studies that have been done and are being done about it. I was hoping to find out some more information about it here within the service dog section. 

And yes I think K9's can help people form "Spazzing Out"...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Brian Jones said:


> And yes I think K9's can help people form "Spazzing Out"...


It hasn't helped most WDF members VBG


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

What does VBG mean ?


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm not understanding your question. What are your plans and how will the VA help in the matter? YOu plan to work in this area or get a dog threw funding?


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 31, 2009)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> I'm not understanding your question. What are your plans and how will the VA help in the matter? YOu plan to work in this area or get a dog threw funding?


heh, I doubt the VA will provide anything except more dope, which is what I would like to get away from. I am pretty sure I will (if I find it advantageous) have to provide my own dog and training thru outside sources. I am just trying to investigate the real bonuses of having a PTSD dog.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> What does VBG mean ?



Ask Newman


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

try EMDR (eye movement desensitization reprocessing) therapy*
*


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Get a dog. No idea if it will help with your ptsd, but I like having dogs and I think they make life better. Then pick an activity and join a club and have fun.


----------



## Tracey Schnabel (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't have any first hand experience with PSD, but am a Therapy Dog volunteer at the VA Hospital so have some exposure to some of the success they are having with PSD for PTSD. For some, service dogs are life changing. http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/04/us/04dogs.html?_r=1

Thank you for serving in the armed forces!

Tracey


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Cannabis is the only thing that helps with my PTSD. Were you in OIF or the gulf war. I was at camp taji from 04-05 11 months 17 days lol.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Brian, 

I don't have any info on this, other than friends I know with PTSD and have been helped by their dogs. I wish you all the best! 

I think getting a dog would help you greatly too.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 31, 2009)

Thomas Jones said:


> Cannabis is the only thing that helps with my PTSD. Were you in OIF or the gulf war. I was at camp taji from 04-05 11 months 17 days lol.


ROTFL! I can understand the cannabis use but having been a police K9 handler I have some serious problems with me doing something I used to bust others for.

For most of my visit in Saudi was at KFIA with some short stints with several chemical recon squads in north saudi, iraq and kawait. We were incountry for about 9 months.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 31, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> Brian,
> 
> I don't have any info on this, other than friends I know with PTSD and have been helped by their dogs. I wish you all the best!
> 
> I think getting a dog would help you greatly too.


Many thanks Carol. I am really hoping to find something that will take my dope dosage down and lessen the stress for myself and my family. I have found several other forums more focused on the problems I am trying to decide on.


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

Where are you located?

I volunteer at an organization that offers help and support to folks with PTSD. We help them coordinate with other veterans, help them get involved in community activities, and generally offer open ears and even a shoulder to cry on. You might try looking for a similar group in your area.

I have seen a number of activities help folks in your situation, including dog ownership. It really depends on your interests. Here are a few others:

working out

joining a book club (can be with other vets or not)

support groups

joining recreational sports teams (can be a team of vets or not)

learning an instrument

painting/sculpting/photography

keeping a journal

going back to school

volunteering in the community (animal shelters, hospice, Volunteers of America, soup kitchens, and so many others)

This will probably not be a quick fix, but with dedication you will do it. From my own observations, however, those who really involve themselves in several things and do not isolate themselves begin to mend the quickest. Best of luck to you and your loved ones!


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Brian, I sincerely thank you for serving in the armed services for the people of the US. My son too is a middle east veteran and was just diagnosed with PTSD. He fought that diagnosis for a while but it was inevitable. He too doesnt want to get dependent on the meds prescribed though. There are several organizations that promote 'battle buddies', 'pets for vets' type programs. You can do a search and come up with many. There was actually considerable govt funding allocated for this program but it was categorized under the veteran's prosthetics division so since that was primary medical, not canine, they didnt know how to apply it so like usual, they decided to invest it into research/studies. Not sure if any of it actually trickled down to practical application. Like others here suggest though, find you a great companion dog and do what you and he enjoy so far as activities. The therapy you get from that can't be bought in a bottle! Good luck. Thanx again for your service.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What was the traumatic thing that is causing your problem. What is it you were doing there ?? You said you were a K9 handler, so you worked a gate ?? 

If you want to get a dog, then by all means get a dog. Get some fish. Those help as well to keep you from spazzing. Setting up a fish tank and getting everything just right will keep you distracted. I do not recommend more than 5 or 6 tanks, as the power bill gets a little nutty.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

adopt a retired mwd declared excess....i just helped a couple do that about a year and a half ago .... 9 yr old Mal that decided it was time to stop working for uncle sam ... few minor probs in the adjustment but you get a finished product instead of having to teach it how to bring a ball back to you 

i'm working with a 3 year old gsd now .. the lady wants to due therapy work for ptsd rehab vets exclusively .... nice dog but developed a habit of growling and now that's the way it talks ,,,,, no aggression in it at all but the certifiers would probably not understand and ding it for having a "deep voice" 

adopt your mwd and then you "might" be able to do the same if you know how to pull some strings and manipulate a few items in it's resume 
----or just get a face licker and start from scratch with a blank page which might be even more fun

good luck


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> try EMDR (eye movement desensitization reprocessing) therapy*
> *


If the VA doesn't offer EMDR therapy they should look into it. They are missing a highly effective option in treatment .


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 31, 2009)

catherine hardigan said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> I volunteer at an organization that offers help and support to folks with PTSD. We help them coordinate with other veterans, help them get involved in community activities, and generally offer open ears and even a shoulder to cry on. You might try looking for a similar group in your area.
> 
> I have seen a number of activities help folks in your situation, including dog ownership. It really depends on your interests!


NE Georgia.

I have done groups and all inc. activities and they do help, for awhile. Just like meds they tend to have diminishing results as time goes on. I am not complaining as it is my blade to bear, but their are life activities that are also diminished for me as I have to make sure I don't enter situations that may "set me off". PSD may be right for me but I am trying to find out more information about them. Jim has also given me some info on a therapy that I haven't heard of prior and looking into that also.



> What was the traumatic thing that is causing your problem. What is it you were doing there ?? You said you were a K9 handler, so you worked a gate ??


I have multiple stressors, I was a chemical weapons NCO and worked in several areas within the theater. Up until about a year ago I was working in a local police department where a little PTSD is good for you but had to leave after cussing one of the political gods within the city out. 



> My son too is a middle east veteran and was just diagnosed with PTSD. He fought that diagnosis for a while but it was inevitable. He too doesnt want to get dependent on the meds prescribed though.


Make sure he gets his % before he get out for his PTSD! Ghaa it is a pain afterward. If he does have a rated (above 30%) disability he may want to look at PSD's also http://www.psychdog.org and more info at http://servicedogcentral.org. The VA will not help with this until their study is done (in 3 years) but their are studies out there that look very promising.

If your son is looking for a support group for PTSD he may want to look toward http://www.ptsdforum.org and http://combat.ptsdforum.org/.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

If EMDR ends up working for you thank Will, I wasn't even going to comment or PM you until I saw his post .


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Denise Gatlin said:


> Brian, I sincerely thank you for serving in the armed services for the people of the US. My son too is a middle east veteran and was just diagnosed with PTSD. He fought that diagnosis for a while but it was inevitable. He too doesnt want to get dependent on the meds prescribed though. There are several organizations that promote 'battle buddies', 'pets for vets' type programs. You can do a search and come up with many. There was actually considerable govt funding allocated for this program but it was categorized under the veteran's prosthetics division so since that was primary medical, not canine, they didnt know how to apply it so like usual, they decided to invest it into research/studies. Not sure if any of it actually trickled down to practical application. Like others here suggest though, find you a great companion dog and do what you and he enjoy so far as activities. The therapy you get from that can't be bought in a bottle! Good luck. Thanx again for your service.


it's tough but I've found playing the guitar to be quite soothing when I'm real anxious/nervous. I've also had some sleep paralysys trouble. That is some crazy stuff btw. People knock it and call you a doper but cannabis really helps me. I smoke some out of a vaporizer while I'm in the bed about to go to sleep and I never wake up til the morning. Its in my paperwork that cannabis use is a direct result from my ptsd so my job is more leniant with me. I'd tell him to give it a try and screw what people say if it helps him. They more than likely have never seen or dreamed about what he went through. I've never taken any pills for mine though I hate them and they affected my everyday life. dizziness and basically being out of it. cannabis is just a 3 or 4 hour deal and you wake up hungry. I've started ordering a pizza for 2 hours after I smoke that way I'm pleasantly awakened by the smell of a fresh pizza


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

I realize you were a police officer but cannabis is one of the safest drugs in the world the only reason it is against the law is because J Edger Hover had 20,000 officers out of work after prohibition and he was paid by Dow Chemical to eliminate hemp rope grown by thousands of farmers by making them get a license to grow it but demanding a farmer bring some marijuana to get the license which was illegal without the license so it was impossible to get a license until the second world war when they needed the rope the whole law is a fraud.


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Brian Jones said:


> NE Georgia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info, Brian. I will definitely pass it on. He and his wife have researched all possibilities extensively. The problem is that he is POST certified; was employed as military police before deployment, and his diagnosis has to be specific so that he can get back in LE at some point, if he so choses. The impact on his PTSD is exacerbated by the fact that when he got back from Iraq in December, he and 60+ other troops he worked with on a local Army base, found out the feds did away with their jobs. But they didnt actually find this out until the day before they were to report to work, 2-1/2 months after they returned to the states. Yeh, great thanks for serving your country, your fed govt does away with your job while your gone. Go figure. I thought even McDonalds had to hold your job when you were deployed. Best of luck to you and all the troops.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

will fernandez said:


> try EMDR (eye movement desensitization reprocessing) therapy*
> *


 It does help with PTSD,a pretty effective treatment.


----------

